# Looking at a new truck



## Chris (Jan 20, 2016)

So I am looking at a new pickup. I want something that can tow my backhoe when needed so it must tow 24k. With that in mind the only truck out there capable is the 2015 or 2016 Ram 3500 cummins dually.

I found two in Colorado that I am putting offers on tomorrow. I was looking into having one built local to me but the dealer does not seem to want to work with me. I guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2016)

My local dealer just got back to me about 30 seconds ago. There is one in california but it is 5k more than I want to pay but has some nice options. Might just have one built.


----------



## havasu (Jan 20, 2016)

What is wrong with using the dump truck?


----------



## glock26USMC (Jan 20, 2016)

Good luck with the search


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2016)

havasu said:


> What is wrong with using the dump truck?



I'll let you drive it for a day and you tell me.

Really I need a new work truck and I might as well get everything I need in a truck.


----------



## havasu (Jan 20, 2016)

You got a point there buddy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2016)

Time to look at the Ford F-550's


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2016)

Them 550's are a beast.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2016)

Cummins 3500 tows more. Even the ram 4500 tows less. Those bigger ones just have a lot more payload.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2016)

So I have been looking at the ram and the f450. Both nice trucks. I know the owner of a ford dealer so I am going to talk to him today. I almost pulled the trigger on a new dodge last night but they are a few grand more than I want to pay. Let's see if making them sit on it changed their mind.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2016)

http://image.trucktrend.com/f/46305...05+2009-ford-f-450-super-duty+amber-grace.jpg

No brainer to me.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2016)

Might be flying up north on Saturday to pick up a new Ram 3500. Found a dealer with a left over 2015 with all the options I wanted and 13k less than any other dealer so far.

My local dealer was not interested in selling a truck. They took 2k off msrp and then tried to tell me they were losing money on the deal. I have been working about five dealers on a truck. 

I give two thumbs up to Autonation Dodge in Denver CO, their salesman David Kondiola went way out his way to get me the info I needed with absolutely no pressure. He was the one that found me this truck in Northern CA. If anyone is ever looking for a new Dodge I would recommend him over any other.

To me dealing with car salesman is like dealing with a compulsive liar, you can never trust their word.


----------



## havasu (Jan 29, 2016)

Good luck Chris. Most of the reason I am not looking for a new ride is because I also don't want to deal with those salesman. It should not have to be that hard to buy something without getting ripped off.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2016)

Buying a car is one of the worst things someone has to do. In order to not get ripped off in one way or another you need to spend weeks researching and then talk to so many vultures and get 50 phone calls a day from them even after you tell them no thanks. It's a pain.


So I made the deal on the truck up north, I fly up tomorrow morning do the paperwork and drive it home. I will get some pics of it up tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## havasu (Jan 29, 2016)

Are they taking the cost of flying up there out of their commission?


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2016)

Pretty sure they are losing money on this deal. It's been on their lot for a year. They just want to see it gone.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 30, 2016)

I have kind of decided to take a different tack on buying a vehicle.  I decide what I want, I research the cost and decide what I am willing to pay.  then I find the vehicle I want.  if the dealership will give me the price I am willing to pay I buy it.  I don't try to get the best deal I can.  I figure the dealership has to make a decent profit off the vehicle.  Once I buy the vehicle I am going to expect them to take care of any warranty and maintenance issues that come up, so I want them to remember me as a good customer.  I don't want to get ripped off and I don't want to regret my decision after so I decide what is a good deal before I go in.  that way I figure everyone is happy. I also return to the people who treat me right.  I have found 2 pretty good dealerships local to me that have treated me right so far, so I figure I am way ahead of the curve.  I don't know.  the big thing to me I think is my attitude.  if I think I got the deal I wanted then I am happy.  like on my 2006 f250  I looked all over for one like it.  I wanted a lariat, blue diesel with towing package.  with low mileage.  I wanted one no older than 2006.  this was in 2008.  I looked all over autotrader, and all the local car lots until one finally showed up right here in town. the best deal I could find was in minnesota it was 37,000 for a vehicle that had 25000 miles.  this one had 19000  I asked them what there best price was.  they said 35000.  I told them if they would give me the 200,000 mile powertrain warranty, and put a new plastic bedliner and tonneau on it I would pay that price.  they agreed.  then without me asking they put new floormats in it and new drivers seat upholstery.  afterwards I had a few small issues come up and they fixed them for me with no charge.  yeah I could have talked them down a bit I am sure but I got the truck I wanted at a price I thought was fair and they treated me very well after the sale.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2016)

I do similar. I don't expect them to lose money on a deal. I just don't want to be ripped off. Here in California they like to take advantage of people. I like to see the average of several dealers and then that is my go to point. I got lucky this time and we're giving this truck away. It was last years model and had been sitting on the lot for eight months. They just wanted the real estate back. Locally here they like to play games. Always have.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh yeah, here is the truck. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 31, 2016)

Chris said:


> I do similar. I don't expect them to lose money on a deal. I just don't want to be ripped off. Here in California they like to take advantage of people. I like to see the average of several dealers and then that is my go to point. I got lucky this time and we're giving this truck away. It was last years model and had been sitting on the lot for eight months. They just wanted the real estate back. Locally here they like to play games. Always have.



well I am certainly not one to turn down a good deal either lol  looks like a nice truck  congrats


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2016)

Well its been almost a month and this truck is still awesome.


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2016)

That is good to hear. How is the mileage on it....or when you buy something so awesome, mileage just doesn't matter?


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2016)

They won't rate a one ton truck mileage but since new I have been towing almost daily at 12 mpg and when empty and 16 but supposedly it will get better when I get 4-5k on the clock. I've noticed it getting slightly better. I have 2500 miles on it from the last three weeks.

I ordered weather tech floor mats which are pretty awesome and a new b&w 5th wheel hitch.


----------



## Deckape (Sep 17, 2016)

Chris said:


> I ordered weather tech floor mats which are pretty awesome and a new b&w 5th wheel hitch.


Chris, What did the B&W hitch run you? Is it the kind that is easily removable?


----------



## Deckape (Sep 17, 2016)

I, too, am looking for a new (to me) pickup.
I have a Hitchhiker II LS 30.5' fifth wheel camper, current weight 13,560, (ready to go). Pin weight is around 2200. 
I've been pulling it with my '98 Dodge 3500, 5.9 L 24 valve, 5 speed manual, 4.10 rear end. The truck is approaching 200K, and starting to get tired even on the short hill pulls in Kansas.
 I weighed it this week, total weight (truck & camper) was just north of 20,500#

I pretty sure this will be my last truck, so I don't want to mess up when buying it. 
I know most of you guys on here are straight shooters, so, I'm asking what options I should consider, and what should I stay away from?
I'm looking at 2011-2013 (14?) RAM's with 6.7L Diesel & 6 speed  auto. with 3.73 gears either 2500 or 3500, I'm not particular, but would  a 2500 haul this rig? 
What about after market air suspension? Do the 2500's have the connectors to mount the B&W Hitch in the bed?

Do any of you have an opinion on the DEF juice? I've read that RAM doesn't require it until the 2013 models, in certain models. 

Any & all opinions will be considered. I'm not a fan of Ford, but if they have something I should look at, let me know also. Chevy/GMC need not apply, we camp with 3 other couples, and I don't like the campfire chatter when their trucks come up. (maintenance costs, etc.)


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of the Rams. Both the 2500 and 3500 will have the factory prep package available in the bed. They will have different gear ratios in the tranny. If you are only towing and hauling with it get the 3500 and towing will be a dream. The 2500 have taller gears that feel more like every other vehicle out there. I got the dually and love everything about that for towing. As for the b&w I ordered it online and got it for 1150. It's a great and quiet hitch but very heavy. You will need a buddy or a tractor to pull it out. I'm a big guy in good shape and I won't pull it out alone.

Def doesn't really bother me much except for the political part that it does nothing for your truck except for being required. I fill mine every 7k or so and it costs 20 bucks. Rams are the only truck that does not go into limp mode when it hits empty, they give you 500 miles to fill it. The others cut power and basically make it not run til you fill it. I'm not sure what year they started. Ram will come factory with an exhaust brake in the 2500 and 3500 with tow package and I love that part.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Deckape (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Chris,
I've been wearing out web sites, shopping for a newer Pickup, and racking my brain trying to decide between the 2500 or 3500 choices. I'm used to a 3500 Dodge, and will probably go that way, but 1 more question: single or dual rear wheels? Note my pin weight (above); I'm wondering if I can overcome the weight issue by adding an air suspension to a 2500 or moving on up to a 3500 single wheel rig, How do they behave in cross winds with a 5'er on the back?

I did find a great site for those who shop used MOPAR vehicles: 
http://www.dodge.com/webselfservice...%2Fus%2Fwebform.jsp&promotion=null&category=U

Just  give them the info you're asked for, then in the comments box, I tell  them I'm looking at such & such vehicle VIN # blah blah blah, ( I  ask for a list of original options, and any active recalls )then click  on the "Submit" button. I usually receive a prompt reply (within 2 to 24 hours) with everything ai asked for! 
I hope this will help others searching for Mopar products NOTE: GM doesn't have this service (At least I haven't found it yet), and I don't know if Ford does or not, haven't looked for it .
Save​


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 20, 2016)

DA, how often do you tow? Do you use the truck on a daily basis? A single rear is a whole lot easier to wheel in parking lots than a dually. I have a F-350, 4X, long bed, quad cab, and am looking at a 5'er to haul to deer camp and some occasional weekend camping trips with the kids and grandkids. I've had a pallet of roofing shingles in the bed on occasion and I hardly know its back there (about 4K) My hunting buddy bought a new Ram last year with all the bells and whistles and I have to say that thing is NICE!


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2016)

Deckape said:


> Thanks Chris,
> I've been wearing out web sites, shopping for a newer Pickup, and racking my brain trying to decide between the 2500 or 3500 choices. I'm used to a 3500 Dodge, and will probably go that way, but 1 more question: single or dual rear wheels? Note my pin weight (above); I'm wondering if I can overcome the weight issue by adding an air suspension to a 2500 or moving on up to a 3500 single wheel rig, How do they behave in cross winds with a 5'er on the back?
> 
> I did find a great site for those who shop used MOPAR vehicles:
> ...



I love everything about my dually, I drive it daily and into LA and San Diego. Parking can be a bit challenging but not to bad. It all comes down to do you tow more with it or drive it daily. Towing with a dually is a whole diferent game than a single rear wheel. Dually gets rid of all that sway and is so stable I don't even know my 34' 5th wheel is back there. I can fit two pallets of concrete and still have a great ride. I am also one that has been driving bigger trucks my whole life so this one is easy, all depends on your comfort level. My ram turns twice as sharp as my super duty ever did which really helps when you have a truck this big. Everything about my new Ram feels like driving a car not a huge truck, all smooth and easy.

2500 with air bags will work but it is my opinion to stay with a 3500. Especially if this is going to be your last truck, why would you want to regret it? Honestly I was in your same boat except this is probably not my last truc, I went back and forth for a bit but then decided to get everything I wanted in a truck. My list was 4 door, long bed, 4x4, diesel, 3500, dually and I got exactly that and am glad I did. The sticker price on my truck was about 60k and I picked it up for 44. It was a 15 model and I bought it in January 2016 out of San Leandro, CA which is next door to Oakland, an inner city. Ram shipped them this truck to sell but in an inner city it is hard to sell a long bed dually 4x4. It sat on their lot for a year and when I bought it it was in the back covered in dust. They picked me up from the airport and had paperwork sitting there. They wanted it gone. I say this story because I have a buddy who just bought a 2010 Duramax last week for 40k with 80k miles on it.I paid 4k more for brand new. If you are willing to do a road trip you can save a lot on a new one. What are the 2012-14's going for around you?



oldognewtrick said:


> DA, how often do you tow? Do you use the truck on a daily basis? A single rear is a whole lot easier to wheel in parking lots than a dually. I have a F-350, 4X, long bed, quad cab, and am looking at a 5'er to haul to deer camp and some occasional weekend camping trips with the kids and grandkids. I've had a pallet of roofing shingles in the bed on occasion and I hardly know its back there (about 4K) My hunting buddy bought a new Ram last year with all the bells and whistles and I have to say that thing is NICE!



I have a 34' toy hauler with nice master bedroom for sale cheap. 2005 Thor Wanderer 325 WTB


----------



## Deckape (Sep 22, 2016)

ODNT & Chris: My towing has been mostly weekend trips to the lake ~50 miles, I do some hauling, (biggest load I've had on my '98 dually was ~12K of crushed rock to fill low spots in my driveway; - Weigh out from the rock yard was 19K+).
My budget is $35K or less, and appropriate vehicles in my area (Wichita, KS) are too high to be competitive, so I'm looking in OK, where they are more plentiful, and lower in price. KS prices are starting in the mid 40's where OK's can be as low as 20-25K & top in the 50's. Car-gurus.com shows the number of days the vehicle has been listed, which makes for a great pricing tool to talk the 'stealer' down.
I'm used to driving the dually, but as Chris pointed out, It's not so nimble in today's modern parking lots, even Lowe's & the other 'big box' stores aren't very friendly to duallies. but I can live with that. I was thinking # of tires to replace from time to time. I'm the guy that replaces all at the same time, unless there's a blowout involved.
I'm having a surgical procedure tomorrow, then will start shopping in earnest.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2016)

If you are willing to travel farther you can get a better deal. I will take a look around here just so you can see what is out here. Would be worth a road trip to save 10k.


----------



## Deckape (Sep 22, 2016)

Chris said:


> If you are willing to travel farther you can get a better deal. I will take a look around here just so you can see what is out here. Would be worth a road trip to save 10k.


Where's Here?


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2016)

http://www.pacificautocenter.com/2014-Dodge-Ram3500/Used-Truck/Fontana-CA/6409055/Details.aspx

http://www.pacificautocenter.com/2009-Dodge-Ram3500/Used-Truck/Fontana-CA/7902586/Details.aspx

http://www.pacificautocenter.com/2012-Dodge-Ram3500/Used-Truck/Fontana-CA/7937199/Details.aspx


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2016)

http://www.hbchryslerdodgejeepram.c...e-county-dedbaa6f0a0e0ae75cec617f6eab5368.htm

http://www.hbchryslerdodgejeepram.c...e-county-094dca910a0e0a6b30c7f01b92abb4d0.htm

This one is from where I bought my Dually.

http://www.sanleandrocdjr.com/new/Ram/2016-Ram-3500-e66e8b8a0a0e0a6b184e1262ff3ff3de.htm


----------

